

Wi-Fi Sync: Coming Soon to the App Store? - rufo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ7xn86Zwyo
See the Reddit discussion thread with comments from the author here:<p>http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/bvzzt/hey_reddit_i_made_an_app_that_lets_you_wirelessly/<p>I find it hard to believe that this would make it through approval - even though he claims he's not using any private APIs, it seems like he'd still have to do something squirrely that Apple wouldn't like.
======
rufo
See the Reddit discussion thread with comments from the author here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/bvzzt/hey_reddit_i_ma...](http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/bvzzt/hey_reddit_i_made_an_app_that_lets_you_wirelessly/)

I find it hard to believe that this would make it through approval - even
though he claims he's not using any private APIs, it seems like he'd still
have to do something squirrely that Apple wouldn't like.

------
nailer
WiFi sync to iTunes has been working on iPod unofficially since the 2G models,
and via third party supported apps on Android for around a year. The question
is will Apple approve it?

